# Any ToC followers?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Anyone going to the stages? Highlights?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I was suppose to be at today's stage but got sick and couldn't make it. :cryin:


----------



## ducatirider2 (Jun 1, 2011)

I went up to Idylwild and watched them come by the KOM on Monday.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe if they actually rode into L.A. I'd be more inclined to go. It seems as if the major California locales have soured on closing roads for an hour or so so that the race can roll by. I have been watching it on TV, though. A good race.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> Maybe if they actually rode into L.A. I'd be more inclined to go. It seems as if the major California locales have soured on closing roads for an hour or so so that the race can roll by. I have been watching it on TV, though. A good race.


agreed. Downtown LA circuit race with tons of fans and commerce? Nope. Palmdale!!! :-|

that said, we're heading up to SF for the Diablo stage and SF start this weekend.


----------



## ThePapa (Jul 18, 2010)

Sad they're not having the time trial in Bakersfield again this year. I'd be there if they were.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

View attachment 281020


Great day on the bikes yesterday! Rode from SF out to Mt. Diablo and then up to the summit to watch the race. 50+ miles and 5500' makes for a good spectator ride  Congrats to Tejay (here in yellow). Great crowds on Diablo!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow. Fine day. I'm jealous.


----------

